# IRD cassettes 12-32 for Campy 10 speed



## VeloCruzer (Oct 6, 2009)

As an alternative to a triple set up, am considering a compact 50/34 chain ring with an IRD wide range 10 speed Campy compatible cassette, probably 12-32 or 11-34. 

Has anyone tried this set up? Were you happy with IRD?

More info here: 
http://store.interlocracing.com/10elcacra.html

And here: 
http://www.interlocracing.com/cassettes_steel.html


----------

